# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( الكاميرون - اليابان )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

*لقاء سيكون في القوة ذلك الذي يجمع  الاسود الغير المروضة مع  نظيره الياباني . المتعة ستكون بلا ادنى شك حاضرة في  المباراة , بسبب  التنافس القوي بين الفريقين لتحقيق اولى نقاط المجموعة و التي من  الممكن  ان تضع الفريق الفائز في الصدارة حسب اللقاء الاخر في المجموعة الذي سيضم   الدنمارك و هولندا . رغبة كبيرة من الطرفين ستجمعهما في ملعب فري ستيت  الرائع .  رفاق ايتو يعلمون ان الفوز سيكون مفتاحهم للوصول الى مرحلة  متقدمة من المونديال  الافريقي و ان البطولة تقامفي افريقيا و هذا سيعطي  لهم دافعا معنويا في البطولة .  
الكاميرون تمتاز بوجود عديد من اللاعبين المميزين و الذي بامكانهم صنع  الفارق  في اي مباراة . اليابان تسعى لاختراق جميع الكمبيوترات عن طريق  الفايروسات القوية  للغاية , يسعى المنتخب الياباني لتقديم اداء عالي  كالساموراي !! فوز كوريا الجنوبية  على اليونان سيرفع معنويات اليابانيين  لانهم يريدون تاكيد قوة الاسيوين في  المونديال و ان مشاركتهم لن تذهب  هباءا منشورا . اليابان بقيادة ماركوس تاناكا و  الشاب الرائع هوندا تسعى  هي الاخرى لتحقيق اول ثلاث نقاط خصوصا ان بعد هذه المواجهة  هنالك مبارتين  امام فريقين قوييين 


 يا ترى لمن سيكون الفوز  ؟؟!!

* ** *  
 بطاقة  المباراة  

   
المناسبة كأس العالم 2010 | جنوب  أفريقيا الجولة  المجموعة الخامسة | الجولة  الأولى الموعد الإتنين|  14 يونيو  2010 التوقيت 14:00  غرينيتش  | السعودية 17:00 الموقع بلومفونتين  | جنوب  أفريقيا الطقس  المتوقع - |6°C | - القناة  الناقلة    
المعلق رؤوف خليف| جواد  بدة

 *  **  *
ملعب اللقاء

* *
*  * اسم  الملعب* *فري ستايت* *المدينة* *بلومفونتين* *سنة   التأسيس* * 1952* *سعة  الملعب* * 45,058* * تفاصيل عن  الملعب* *ملعب جمع  بين رياضتين كبيرتين في دولة جنوب افريقيا انه ملعب فري  ستايت .* *الملعب تم بناءه عام 1952 و  جمع بين  رياضتين رائعتين و ذو شعبية في جنوب افريقيا* *الملعب الذي يتسع الى ال40 الف سيكون  حاضرا مع متعة كبيرة في  المونديال* *تم تجديد الملعب عام 2009  حيث تم زيادة  عدد مقاعده من 38 الف الى 45 الف متفرج* *ويستضيف ستاد فري ستيت الذي يقع في قلب  بلومفونتين ويسهل  الوصول إليه ست مباريات بمونديال 2010 من بينها مباراة بالغة  الأهمية  بالنسبة للبلد المضيف عندما تلتقي بفرنسا في 22 حزيران/يونيو ضمن منافسات   المجموعة الأولى.

كما يستضيف الاستاد مباراة بدور ال16 والتي قد تأتي كتجربة  مكررة لنهائي  مونديال 1966 بين إنجلترا وألمانيا إذا ما فازت إحداهما بقمة مجموعتها   واحتلت الأخرى مركز الوصافة بمجموعتها.* *ينصح  للجماهير بارتداء ملابس ثقيلة  بسبب برودة المدينة شتاءا !

*  ** *   


اسـم  الحـكـم أوليخاريو  مانويل بينكورينكا تـاريـخ   المـيـلاد 1969-10-18  ( 41 عاما  )  مكـان  الـميـلاد ليريا -  البرتغال الـشـارة دولي منذ عام  2001 عدد المباريات التي  ادارها هذا  البطولة 0 مقابلة عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة صفراء 00 حمراء 00 الحكم المساعد الاول : خوسي مانويل سيلقا  كاردنال ( البرتغال ) الحكم المساعد الثاني :  بريتنو  كانها ميراندا  ( البرتغال  ) الحكم الرابع :
اوسكار  رييز  ( كولمبيا ) 

*  ** * 

* *الاسود الافريقية غير المروضة تسعى لاعادة تميزها مع  كؤوس العالم  . المنتخب الكاميروني يحتل المركز الثاني في عدد البطولات الفريقية بعد   نظيره المصري صاحب المركز الاول فيها . حقق المنتخب الكاميروني الفوز في  كؤوس  افريقيا اعوام ( 1984 - 1988 - 2000 - 2002 ) , و لا ننسى بكل تاكيد  الفوز  باولمبياد سيدني حيث حقق رفاق جيريمي و إيطو باتريك ذهبية مهمة قد  لا تنسى من  الذاكرة بتاتا . كما تعد الاسود غير المروضة صاحب رقم قياسي في  افريقيا بالوصول خمس  مرات متتالية لكاس العالم اعوام ( 1982 - 1990 -  1994 - 1998 - 2002 ) و لا ننسى  بكل حق وصوله الى الدور ربع النهائي في  كاس العالم عام 1990 , رفقاء ميلا قدم مردود  جبار بالوصول الى هذا الدور .  في كاس القارات 2003 وصل لمنتخب الكاميروني للمباراة  النهائية و خسرها .  للعلم تعد هذه المشاركة هي السادسة للمنتخب الكاميروني في كاس  العالم و هي  تعد مشاركة جيدة خصوصا ان الفريق يضم لاعبين يلعبون في اكبر الاندية في   العالم انتر ميلان او اسبانيول او مايوركا و غيرها من الاندية*
*غياب عن عام 2006* 
*غاب المنتخب الكاميروني عن  مونديال المانيا السابق  في عام 2006 , حيث وضعته القرعة في مجموعة صعبة  تتضمن كوتي ديفوار و ليبيا و مصر و  السودان و بنين . في 8 اكتوبر 2005  تعادل المنتخب الكاميروني مع نظيره المصري 1-1 و  فاز كوتي ديفوار على  السودان 3-1 مما ادى الى استبعاد الكاميرون من البطولة و لكنها  تعود الان  من جديد للمشاركة و هذه المرة في قارتها افريقيا !* 
  * 
* *انجازات المنتخب الكاميروني* *وصوله لكاس العالم 6 مرات ( 1982 -  1990 - 1994 - 1998 - 2002 -  2010 )* *كاس افريقيا ( 1984 - 1988  - 2000 -  2002 )*  *و مشاركته فيها (17) مرة* *كاس القارات مشاركته (1) و وصوله  للمباراة النهائية* *حصوله على ميدالية الذهبية في اولمبياد  سيدني عام (2000)* *الكاس افرواسيوي مرة (1) عام  (1985)* *كاس افريقيا الوسطى (2) عامي  (1976,  1987)* *بطولة افريقيا تحت 17 سنة عام  (2003)

* ** *

* * يسعى الساموراي الأزرق في مشاركته الرابعة المونديالية الرابعة  على التوالي إلى  تحقيق إنجاز أكبر من الذي حققه في كأس العالم 2002 وهو  الدور 16 بحيث أعلن المدرب  تاكيشي أوكادا بأنه يطمح في تأهل المنتخب  الياباني إلى دور النصف النهائي*
*  يعتبر المنتخب الياباني من أقوى المنتخبات بقارة آسيا بعد فوزه بكأس أمم  آسيا  ثلاثة مرات [ 1992 - 2000 - 2004 ] وهو الذي يمتلك إنجاز فريد بفوزه  الميدالية  البرونزية بدورة ألعاب مكسيكو 1968*  
*  والمنتخب الياباني أصبح من أقوياء قارة آسيا من بداية التسعينيات وتحديداً  بعد  فوزه لأول مرة لقب أمم آسيا 1992 على حساب منتخب المملكة العربية  السعودية بهدف  وحيد دون رد عن طريق المدافع تاكويا تاكاجي بحيث أستفادة  الكرة اليابانية في ذلك  الوقت من تطبيق الإحتراف الحقيقي ليكون اللاعب  الياباني قادراً على الإحتراف  بالأندية الأوروبية مثل هيديتوشي ناكاتا  وشونسوكس ناكامورا وكازويوتشي ميورا  وجونيتشي إيناموتو وكيسوكي هوندا  وماكوتو هاسيبي* 
*  وإيضاً ليكون الدوري الياباني من أقوى دوريات قارة آسيا بفضل نتائج  أنديتها  المميزة في البطولات الآسيوية وإيضاً قدرتها على صناعة أكثر من  لاعب مميز كلاعب  الوسط الكوري الجنوبي بارك جي سونغ والذي بدأ مشواره  الكروي بصفوف فريق كيوتو سانغا  قبل ان يصل إلى مانشستر يونايتد الأنكليزي* 
  * 
* *  إنجازات منتخب اليابان*
*  وصل لكأس العالم 4 مرات متتالية [ 1998 - 2002 - 2006 - 2010 ]* 
*  فاز بكأس آسيا [ 1992 - 2000 - 2004 ]* 
*  وقد شارك بكأس آسيا ( 6 ) مرات* 
*  شارك في كأس القارات ( 4 ) مرات ( 3 ) معترف بها من الفيفا [ 1995 غير  معترف بها  - 2001 - 2003 - 2005 ]* 
*  أفضل إنجازاته بكأس القارات هو حصوله على المركز الثاني أمام فرنسا بعام   2001* 
*  شارك في الدورات الأولمبية ( 8 ) مرات [ 1936 - 1956 - 1964 - 1968 - 1996  -  2000 - 2004 - 2008 ]* 
*  شارك في كأس أمريكا الجنوبية { كوبا أميركا } مرة واحدة وكانت بعام 1999*  
*  والآن يستعد للمشاركة في النسخة القادمة 2011 والتي ستقام في  الأرجنتين* 
  *
*  ** *
بولـ لو غان

* *

* * بول لو غان  الفرنسي من مواليد 1 مارس 1964 مدافع دولي فرنسي سابق وهو  المدرب الحالي للمنتخب  الكاميروني وساهم في تأهله للمونديال بعد نتائج  مخيبة لفوستر الألماني وقد نجح بول  لو غان في مسيرته التدريبية في فرنسا  مع الفريق الكبير أولمبيك ليون وحصل معه على  لقب الدوري الفرنسي 3 مرات  ماوسم ( 2003 / 2004 / 2005 ) كما سبق له أيضا أن درب  ستاد رنيز الفرنسي  ووفق في ذلك و أدى مباريات جيدة لكن أسوء محطة كانت له في  إسكلتلندا مع  رينجرز أين لعب درب الفريق و كان الإتفاق الفوز بلقب الدوري لكن هذا  لم  يحدث لدى توقف بعد حوالي 7 أشهر من العمل خاصة أنا البداية في الموسم  التالي  كانت سيئة و من بين أفضل محطاته أيضا تدريبه لفريق العاصمة باريس  سانت جيرمان و  الأن هو مدرب للمنتخب الكاميروني في كأس العالم و هذا  اختبار جديد لبول هذا عن  مسيرته كمدرب أما كلاعب فقد كان لبول بداية سنة  1983 في ستاد بريستول 29 حيث لعب  معه 154 مباراة وسجل له 6 أهداف ثمـ  إنتقل لنانت أتليتيك سنة 1989 ليستمر معها  موسمين لعب فيهما 76 مباراة و  سجل هدف وحيد و أخر محطة له كانت باريس سانت جيرمان  التي قضى فيها 7 سنوات  لعب خلالها 248 مباراة و سجل 16 هدف و هذا رقم جيد جدا  بالنسبة لمدافع و  قد لعب أيضا للمنتخب الفرنسي في 17 مباراة دولية لكنه لم يسجل أي  هدف و من  ابرز الأمور أنا بول لم يحترف خارج فرنسا أبدا كما أنه سجل 23 هدف في   تاريخه الكروي بالرغم من أنه مدافع و يأمل بول حاليا في قيادة المنتخب  الكاميروني  في نهائيات كأس العالم و تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.*
  * 

* *تاكيشي  أوكادا*  ** *


* *ولد السيد أوكادا في يوم  25 أغسطس من  عام 1956 بمدينة أوساكا اليابانية وقد بدأ اللعب كمدافع في  موسم 1980 بصفوف فريق  فروركاوا إلكتريك الياباني والذي يسمى حالياً بجي  فيونايتد إيتشيهارا والمتواجد  حالياً بدوربي الدرجة الثانية* *وقد لهذا  الفريق طوال مشواره الكروي والذي أمتد من عام 1980 إلى  1990 ولكن على المستوى  الدولي فأنه تواجد بتشكيلة المنتخب الياباني الأولى  من فترة 1980 إلى 1985 وتمكن من  المشاركة في 24 وأحرز هدف يتيم*  *وبعد إعتزاله الكرة توجه السيد أوكادا  إلى مجال التدريب ليقود  أول مرة المنتخب الياباني إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 1998  بفرنسا إلا أن  الخسائر المتتالية في أرض فرنسا أمام منتخبات الأرجنتين وكرواتيا  وجمايكا  ساهم في تقديم أستقالته من تدريب الساموراي الأزرق* *وفي 1999 درب فريق كونسادول سابورو  الياباني ليساهم في صعودهم  لدوري الأضواء بعد أن كان يقبع بدوري الدرجة الثانية  وهذا الإنجاز جعل  السيد أوكادا يدرب فريق يوكوهاما إف مارينوس في عام 2003 والذي  يعتبر من  أعرق الفرق الياباني*  *وتمكن من تحقيق لقب  الدوري الياباني مع  يوكوهاما مرتين متتاليتين عامي 2003 و2004 ليعود في  عام 2007 إلى تدريب المنتخب  الياباني خلفاً للبوسني أفيكا اوسيم والذي  تعرض بعد كأس أمم آسيا لمشكلة صحية في  القلب ليساهم في وصول المنتخب إلى  كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا .


* **  ** *

*  * 

 الإسم* *صامويل  ايتو* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *10/03/1980* *مكان  الميلاد* *الكاميرون* *المركز* *هجوم* *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه  انتر ميلان -  ايطاليا

*   ** * 
الإسم* *ادريس كاميني* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *18/02/1984* *مكان  الميلاد* *الكاميرون* *المركز* *حارس  مرمى* *  النادي  الذي يلعب فيه   اسبانيول - اسبانيا

*    *


*  * الإسم* *ويبو* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *10/03/1980* *مكان  الميلاد* *الكاميرون* *المركز* *وسط* *  النادي  الذي يلعب فيه  مايوركا -  اسبانيا


*  ** * 

* *
*  ** * 
الإسم* *كيسوكي  هوندا* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *13 يونيو  1986* *مكان   الميلاد* *سيتسو -  اليابان* *المركز* *وسط* *  النادي  الذي يلعب فيه  سيسكا موسكو -  روسيا

*   ** * 
الإسم* *شونسوكي ناكامورا* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *24  يونيو  1978* *مكان  الميلاد* *يوكوهاما -  اليابان* *المركز* *وسط* *  النادي   الذي يلعب فيه   يوكوهاما  -  اليابان

*    *
*  * 
الإسم* *ماركوس  توليو  تاناكا* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *24 أبريل  1981* *مكان   الميلاد* *ساوباولو -  البرازيل* *المركز* *دفاع* *  النادي  الذي يلعب فيه  ناغويا غرامبوس -   اليابان

*    *

*  * الإسم* *ماكوتو  هاسيبي* * تاريخ  الميلاد* *18 يناير  1984* *مكان   الميلاد* *فوجيدا -  اليابان* *المركز* *وسط* *  النادي  الذي يلعب فيه  فولفسبورغ -  المانيا

*   **  *
مجموع المواجهات بين  المنتخبين* *المنتخب *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه* **  *3* *2* *1* *0* *4* *0* **  *0* *1* *2* *0* *4* *المواجهات فى أرض  محايدة* *المنتخب  *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه* **  *1* *1* *0* *0* *2* *0* **  *0* *0* *1* *0* *2* *المواجهات فى  اليابان* *المنتخب  *  *المباريـــــات *  *الأهداف *  *مجموع المباريات *  *فـاز *  *تعادل *  *خسر *  *لـه *  *عليه* **  *2* *1* *1* *0* *2* *0* **  *0* *1* *1* *0* *
2

*  ** * 

* *بول لجوين سيعتمد على ادريس كامينى فى  الحراسة و هذا ثابت لا خلف  عليه , أما فى خط الدفاع و هو أضعف خطوط الفريق و أكثر  الخطوط التى تعيب  منتخب الأسود فقد أجرى عليه لجوين بعض التغيرات من بعد خسارة كأس  الامم  الافريقية 2010 منذ شهور فى ربع النهائى أمام مصر , فقد أصبح يعتمد على  مبيا  لاعب مارسيليا و نكولو لاعب موناكو و لا يعتمد على شيدجو الذى سبب  الكثير من  الكوارث فى " كان 2010 بأنجولا " و فى الأظهرة يعتمد على باسونج  يميناً لاعب  توتنهام و لكن غير الأساسى و على اسو-ايكوتو فى الظهير  الايسر و يعتبر الاخير هو  أكثر رباعى الدفاع تألقاً و قوة و قدم موسم  خرافى مع السبيرز توتنهام .هناك أيضا  القيدون جيرمى نجيبتاب فى الزهير  الايمن سيكون مفيداً بدلاً من باسونج فى حالة  الاهتمام بعمل غزوات هجومية و  لكن يعيب جيرمى قلة لياقته لكبر سنه و الاخطاء  الدفاعية القاتلة ايضا  مثلا زميله شيدجو .*
*فى الوسط سيعتمد لجوين فى  الغالب على  الثلاثى : ايونج اينوه لاعب وسط اياكس و اليكسندر سونج لاعب  أرسنال و ماكون لاعب  ليون و هو أفضل خطوط منتخب الكاميرون و أكثرها كمالاً  و قوة دفاعية و لياقة بدنية  .* 
*فى الهجوم سيكون صامويل  ايتو بطل  أوربا مع الانتر اهم الاوراق و بجانبه محمدو ادريسو لاعب  البونديز ليجا و أمامهما  اشيلى ايمانا مع الاحتفاظ بـ ويبو هداف مايوركا  كورقة هامة جداً قد يبدأ أساسياً أو  يلعب فى الشوط الثانى و هناك مفاجاة  يحضرها ليجوين فى هذا المونديال بلاعبين  هجوميين ضمهما حديثاً فى الاشهر  الاخيرة ليكونا دوليين هما اريك شيبو و ابو بكر  باتى أحد اصغر لاعبى  المونديال سناً على الاطلاق .* 
*عامة منتخب الكاميرون  سيعتمد على  اللياقة البدنية و الاندفاع البدنى و الكرات الهوائية و  المرتدات السريعة بسرعة  لاعبيه كنقاط قوة له بينما يبقى خط الدفاع هو أحد  أبرز عيوبه و خاصة فى منطقة قلب  الدفاع .* 
  * 
* ** *

* *يدخل المنتخب الياباني المباراة وهو  يعاني  من الضغوطات الإعلامية في بلاده بسبب نتائجه السلبية لمبارياته الودية التي   سبقت إنطلاق المحفل العالمي وإيضاً بسبب عدم قدرة المنتخب تاكيشي أوكادا  على تحديد  خطته الرسمية لمباريات كأس العالم 
في بداية شهر مايو أعتمد المدرب أوكادا على  خطة [ 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 ] إلا  أنها لم تنجح لتتغير في منتصف مايو إلى [ 4 - 2 - 3 - 1  ] ولكن بقيت  النتائج السلبية ما هي عليه ليقرر المدرب أوكادا تغيير خطته إلى [ 4 -  1 -  4 - 1 ] والتي تمكنت على الأقل تقديم مستوى جيد أمام منتخب أنكلترا والتي  أنتهت  بخسارة الساموراي بنتيجة { 1 - 2 } 
تشير التوقعات أن المدرب أوكادا سيعتمد في  مواجهة الكاميرون على الخطة  الأخيرة [ 4 - 1 - 4 - 1 ] والتي تعتمد كثيراً على  تحركات لاعبي الوسط 
ففي حراسة المرمى سيكون إيجي كواشيما هو الأقرب لمواجهة  الكاميرون أما في  قلبي الدفاع سيكون توليو تاناكا بجانب يوجي ناكازاوا أما عن  الظهير الأيسر  والأيمن سيتواجد اللاعبان يوتو ناغاتومو وأتسوتو يوتشيدا والذي سيكون   بديلاً عن المصاب يوسويوكي كونو 
وفي المحور الدفاعي سيكون يوكي آبي لوحده يساعد  الدفاعي بعكس باقي لاعبي  الوسط القائد ماكوتو هاسيبي وشونسوكي ناكامورا ويوشيتو  أوكوبو ( يسار )  وكيسوكي هوندا ( يمين ) ستكون مهماتهم هجومية 
أما عن الخط  الهجومي الوحيد سيكون شينجي أوكازاكي وحيداً أمام مرمى  الكاميرون

*  ** *
* *
*  ** *أسئلة نقاشية

* * 1- رايك في  اللقاء القادم بين  الكاميرون و اليابان   -- 2- هل تعتقد ان المباراة  ستكون سهلة  لاحد الطرفين --  3- توقعـاتك لمجريات المباراة  ..؟ --*

----------


## فررروس

عساك ع القوة

----------

